

Reddit:  Why isn't the Semantic Web taking over the world? - PaulHoule
http://www.reddit.com/r/semanticweb/comments/2eo6rj/why_isnt_semweb_taking_over_the_world_after_over/

======
jerven
It is :) its just slow going :(

semweb makes a lot of things simpler in the long run. But it puts the hardwork
right in your face because it did the simple stuff for you. The hard stuff
thends to make people stop early. I.e. Instead of figuring out what to do with
the data they rather write yet another parser.

also adoption is speeding up fast! More and more tools and data providers
support sparql and rdf. But its not VC friendly at this moment.

------
PaulHoule
My answer:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/semanticweb/comments/2eo6rj/why_isnt...](http://www.reddit.com/r/semanticweb/comments/2eo6rj/why_isnt_semweb_taking_over_the_world_after_over/ckl1tdl)

